

Ask HN: Does it exist? A system to manage my recurring Web App payments - ericingram

I've seen dozens of solutions that help a business collect and manage recurring payments from customers, but I can't seem to find a solution to manage my recurring payments to the myriad of web apps I use. Does it exist?<p>I often worry that if I setup a recurring payment, I will forget about it and stop using the app at some point but let the payment continue recurring (and waste money).
======
sidmitra
For the apps that accept paypal, it's a decent common point of contact to
maintain all recurring subscriptions. It allows me to see all my current, old
subscriptions at one place and i can discontinue one at any point.

~~~
ericingram
Yeah, I thought of PayPal, but can't stand using it.

~~~
sidmitra
Can you elaborate on the reason?

